# Letter Templates



## Nockmoi (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello Forum Folks!
'Looking for information on where to get letter & number templates for more decorative script & print styles. Also looking for a source of the same that I can use with my pantograph. 
Thanks,
Nock


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello neighbor welcome to the forum Nockmoi. Can't help you on the letter template but wanted to say hi. I'm sure that someone can help you out here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nockmoi

You may want to take a ride to one of the many Craft/Office outlets stores, they do sale plastic ones that you can use and they should work for your paingrapher as well..

========

You can also use a Cricket machine and just stick on the Letters or Numbers to the wood then go around them or cut them out with the router/scroll saw to made your templates..


The cricket machine

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8000346
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8000344

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...&ic=48_0&ref=+125874.419283&tab_value=376_All


===========


Nockmoi said:


> Hello Forum Folks!
> 'Looking for information on where to get letter & number templates for more decorative script & print styles. Also looking for a source of the same that I can use with my pantograph.
> Thanks,
> Nock


----------



## Nockmoi (Sep 12, 2008)

Glenmore said:


> Hello neighbor welcome to the forum Nockmoi. Can't help you on the letter template but wanted to say hi. I'm sure that someone can help you out here.


Good Evening Glenmore!
Thanks for the welcome. My resolution this Fall / Winter is to make at least two or three wood working projects that I can be proud of. I may have to make ten things to get that number but, my heart is in the right place. This is a great forum, learned a lot in the 24 + hours that I've been a member.
Nock


----------

